# IH 3444 Distributor



## Zuke (Sep 16, 2017)

I need help in locating a distributor for my IH 3444.
OEM part number 3068973R92.
Number on the side of the distributor is as follows
Delco - Remy D204-7953342

In recent weeks I have found only one searching every resource I could find and it is locked up but purchased it anyway hoping to be able to get it working. The main shaft and upper bearing is extremely worn on my existing unit and I have been told by several machine shops it is not repairable.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.antiquetractorsrus.com/i...ts/ignition/Internationalignitionsparts3.html entire new unit

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Farmall-3444_Distributor-Shaft-Bushing-and-Shim-Kit_IHS3166.html bushing kit might be worth a try, a lot less cost.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Zuke, welcome to the tractor forum.

All States Ag Parts has a new aftermarket distributor to fit an IH 3444 ($129). 1-877-530-4430.

Steiner Tractor Parts has a new horizontal distributor to fit an IH 3444 ($295). 1-888-961-7894


----------



## Zuke (Sep 16, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> http://www.antiquetractorsrus.com/i...ts/ignition/Internationalignitionsparts3.html entire new unit
> 
> http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Farmall-3444_Distributor-Shaft-Bushing-and-Shim-Kit_IHS3166.html bushing kit might be worth a try, a lot less cost.


Thank you RC Wells for the response, but these items are for the horizontal distributors, the one on my tractor is vertical mounted. Once again Thank you for your time and effort in this matter.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 16, 2017)

BigT said:


> Hello Zuke, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> All States Ag Parts has a new aftermarket distributor to fit an IH 3444 ($129). 1-877-530-4430.
> 
> Steiner Tractor Parts has a new horizontal distributor to fit an IH 3444 ($295). 1-888-961-7894


Thank you BigT for the response, but these items are for the horizontal distributors, the one on my tractor is vertical mounted. Once again Thank you for your time and effort in this matter


----------

